# Turbo Questions for qr25.



## B.W.C. (Feb 24, 2006)

I want to turbo My 05 2.5 altima...I have looked all over the net...and have not come to a final solution....I clicked on the links provided above in the sticky about turbo companiesfor the qr25de...and both were dead links.. I would like a good company with a kit that includes eveything Including pcm tune or similar plug in to help boost issues....I'm not going to race, just want a GOOD 7psi kit. Also does anyone know of a good nissan tune shop in the denver area to help with install?? I know this will not be cheap..but willing to throw down the $$ on the RIGHT kit!!  Help me?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.powertechperformance.com made one for the 2.5 altima a while back...I don't know if they still offer it. Not a big market for it at all.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

look for stuff for the 02+ sentra SE-r
most of the stuff will bold right up, the FMIC pipeing and/or brackets for the coolers would need to be fabed


but if you wait
New kit coming soon


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not quite that simple. Sure the manifold will bolt up, but is it oging to be in the right position, etc? Is the turbo going to be in the right position?

the downpipe, intercooler piping all will have to be fabbed, etc.
it's not that easy.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

thats why i gave the link to the new kit coming out


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

or he can get one that is already out. www.powertechperformance.com


----------

